# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Përemrat pyetës

## iliria e para

Shof ketu shpesh qe disa ne vend te fjales cili-a perdorin kush!
Psh. Cila fjale, kush fjala?
Cka eshte me drejte?

----------


## iliria e para

spo me jep pergjigje!

ja nje shembull edhe atje tek pyetja "kush eshte festa......."  :sarkastik:

----------


## Manulaki

ok, "kush" perdoret me teper ne rastet e emrave te pervecem dhe ne numrin njejes, ndersa "cili/et,cila/t" ne rastet e emrave te pergjithshem dhe ne nr. shumes.
Nuk mund te thuhet: "Kush eshte festa, por *cila* dhe: Kush erdhi? Kush do shkoje?..." 
Nuk me kujtohet ekzaktesisht rregulli i perdorimit te ketyre peremrave pyetes por besoj se c'ka shkrova me siper do te ndihmoje sado pak.
Pershendetje

----------


## Henri

Mua as "cila është festa" nuk më duket gramatikisht e rregullt  :buzeqeshje:  Megjithatë, kush, cili/a të gjitha mund të përdoren për frymorët me aq sa më kujtohet, kurse për jo frymorët (sende, dukuri) përdoret vetëm cili/a. Megjithatë edhe mua më mungojnë librat e gjuhës me vete, madje as një fjalor të uruar të shqipes nuk kam sjellë me vete  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Subzero

> cili-a / kush?
> Shof ketu shpesh qe disa ne vend te fjales cili-a perdorin kush!
> Psh. Cila fjale, kush fjala?
> Cka eshte me drejte?


Këta janë dy prej përemrave pyetës (kush, cili, çfarë, ç, i sati, i sejtë, se)

Në gjuhën e përditshme, siç ke vënë re, përdoren pa kriter dhe s'ta merr kush për gabim, por në gramatikë përemri *kush* përdoret vetëm për njerëz (ose në fabula ku kafshët kanë rolin e njerëzve). Përemri *cili* përdoret bashkarisht për frymorë dhe për sende. Zakonisht zëvendëson përemrin *kush* tek frymorët kur kërkohet a bëhet njëfarë përcaktimi më i saktë i pyetjes.

Njerëz: _"Kush është aty?" si dhe "Cili është aty?"
Jonjerëz: "Cilën ndërtesë të bombardoj?",  por jo "Kë ndërtesë të bombardoj?"_

(Kështu, tek shembulli yt: "_Cila fjale, kush fjala?_", pjesa pas presjes është gabim.)

tung

----------


## Henri

Përsëritja është mëma e dijes ose bija e ... cilës?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Liquid

Subzero osh komunist se nuk i përmend fare zotat, më fal Zotin. 

- po për zotat, më fal Zotin, si pysim?
- po për krijesa t'squta ka planete të tjera si pysim?

du përgjigje, shpejt!

ps. përsëritja osh bija e zotit. kush m'kundërshto mu shko n'ferr, n'gehenë, n'xhenet etj.

----------


## Manulaki

> Përsëritja është mëma e dijes ose bija e ... cilës?


 ose bija:  *e kujt*

----------


## Subzero

Do ankohem ndaj bordit drejtues për shpifje ndaj personit tim dhe do më paguash dëmshpërblim, rrjedharak. (Ashtu si dhe Gjifa për çështjen jo në fjalë)

Dhe që të rrimë brenda teme, gramatika nuk flet për fuqi apo qenie jonatyrore apo për jashtëtokësorë.

Gjife, përsëritja ësh bijë e emancipimit të skicofrenisë dhe motër e revolucionit seksual.

gnut

----------


## Liquid

ore zenik majaft kopjove se do t'denoncoj un ty për plagjiat e shkelje kopirajti erom shev

e si t'ja boj un për ti qujt zotat, më fal Zotin? 
ça osh kjo gramatika shqipe kshu? popull i pafe, u shpëlafshi nsqufur hallashni

----------


## Henri

Përsëritja është mëma e dijes ose bija e ... cilës?  	


Manulaki, mëma e dijes - dija nuk është frymor - mëma  e cilës? 
bija e ... cilës? - unë duke shtuar përemrin pyetës -e cilës- (rasa gjinore) kam dhënë kështu një të dhënë si ndihmë - dmth që bëhet fjalë për një dukuri/send ose Zot psh, meqë për mua edhe ky/kjo e fundit është jofrymor/e, apo jo liqvid?

Hej, po uji në çfarë temperature bëhet akull?  :djall sarkastik:  
Çfarë dhe cili/a kur përdoret njëra dhe kur tjetra? Duke vrarë mendjen arrij (pothuaj) në përfundimin se -çfarë- përdoret për veprime? Përemër pyetës është -çfarë? Më duket se jo... hë subzero?  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Manulaki

> Përsëritja është mëma e dijes ose bija e ... cilës?  	
> 
> 
> Manulaki, mëma e dijes - dija nuk është frymor - mëma  e cilës? 
> bija e ... cilës? - unë duke shtuar përemrin pyetës -e cilës- (rasa gjinore) kam dhënë kështu një të dhënë si ndihmë - dmth që bëhet fjalë për një dukuri/send ose Zot psh, meqë për mua edhe ky/kjo e fundit është jofrymor/e, apo jo liqvid?
> 
> Hej, po uji në çfarë temperature bëhet akull?  
> Çfarë dhe cili/a kur përdoret njëra dhe kur tjetra? Duke vrarë mendjen arrij (pothuaj) në përfundimin se -çfarë- përdoret për veprime? Përemër pyetës është -çfarë? Më duket se jo... hë subzero?


Fjalet: "meme, bije", nenkuptojne frymore, pavaresisht nga fakti qe dija apo padija nuk jane frymore. Sa per Zotin, eshte jo vetem frymor por qe i ka dhene fryme gjithckaje!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Henri

Manulaki, pa i hyrë sqarimeve se mbi cilën fjalë duhet të zbatohet rregulli (tek fjala mëma apo ajo që pason) desha të shtoja se cili/a përdoren edhe për frymorët, kështu që pyetja ime ende qëndron, dhe nuk është përdorur aspak gabim. 

Për frymën e Zotit, kam dyshimet e mia, pasi aq i madh sa kam dëgjuar të jetë ai, po të merrte edhe frymë, ne (kam frikë se) s'do të kishim pikë oksigjeni në ajër. Megjithatë, me të dëgjuar e kam qenien e Zotit, kështu që mos ma merr për keq.

----------


## Manulaki

> Manulaki, pa i hyrë sqarimeve se mbi cilën fjalë duhet të zbatohet rregulli (tek fjala mëma apo ajo që pason) desha të shtoja se cili/a përdoren edhe për frymorët, kështu që pyetja ime ende qëndron, dhe nuk është përdorur aspak gabim. 
> 
> Për frymën e Zotit, kam dyshimet e mia, pasi aq i madh sa kam dëgjuar të jetë ai, po të merrte edhe frymë, ne (kam frikë se) s'do të kishim pikë oksigjeni në ajër. Megjithatë, me të dëgjuar e kam qenien e Zotit, kështu që mos ma merr për keq.


Jam dakord me c'ka shkruan ne paragrafin e pare. Cili, cila perdoret per frymore, por kush, kujt..etj nuk perdoret per jo-frymore (ne pergjithesi)
Ajo qe une bera me siper ..e kujt.. ka thjesht lidhje me faktin qe mund te perdoret ai peremer, jo se e kishe perdorur ti gabim.

Per paragrafin e dyte mund te them se Zoti jep fryme, nuk merr, keshtu qe mos ia ki merakun O2  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Subzero

> Fjalet: "meme, bije", nenkuptojne frymore, pavaresisht nga fakti qe dija apo padija nuk jane frymore. 
> ...
> Cili, cila perdoret per frymore, por kush, kujt..etj nuk perdoret per jo-frymore (ne pergjithesi)


Më lart shkruhet: përemri *kush* përdoret vetëm për njerëz!. Mos u ngatërro fare me frymorë a jofrymorë. Fjalën frymorë e përdora në rastin e përemrit *cili* që të mos përdorja ndarjet: njerëz, kafshë, bimë, etj. tek fjalia: Përemri *cili* përdoret bashkarisht për frymorë dhe për sende.

Zotat nuk përfshihen tek kategoria e përemrit *kush* sepse nuk janë njerëz, përveç nëse përdoren në fabula e përralla (dhe në mitologji ku marrin rol njeriu, p.sh. mitologjia ilire, mitologjia vikinge, mitologjia kelte, mitologjia kineze, mitologjia judaike, mitologjia arabe, mitologjia indiane, etj.) 





> pa i hyrë sqarimeve se mbi cilën fjalë duhet të zbatohet rregulli (tek fjala mëma apo ajo që pason) desha të shtoja se cili/a përdoren edhe për frymorët, kështu që pyetja ime ende qëndron, dhe nuk është përdorur aspak gabim.


Me hapjembyllje sqarimi: Rregulli zbatohet mbi përgjigjen. Nëse pyetësi e di se përgjigja është papërcaktimisht njeri, përdor përemrin *kush*. Nëse nuk e di fare se ç'është përgjigja përdor *cili*. Ti në rregull je :)

______________


*Çfarë* dhe *ç*

Përdoren për përcaktim frymori, sendi a të veçorive të këtyre. 
- Këto përemra nuk kanë kategori gramatikore (p.sh. nuk lakohen)
- Kur nuk ndiqen nga emër përdoren për të pyetur në përgjithësi: _Çfarë është kjo? Ç'ke bërë?_
- Kur ndiqen nga emër përdoren për të pyetur për përcaktimin e veçorive të emrit gjendjes/frymorit/sendit për të cilën pyesin: _Ç'mendim është ky? Çfarë përfundimi solle?_ 
- Përdoren dhe me parafjalë: _Për çfarë më do. Për ç'punë thua? Me çfarë e vrave?_
- Përdoren dhe në fjali dëftore me emër nga pas të pashquar të rasës rrjedhore: _Desha të dija ç'njeri është._

----------


## Manulaki

"Cili prej jush do te pergjigjet?" - "Kush prej jush do te pergjigjet?"

Cila fjali te duket me e sakte?

"Kush" perdoret ne shumes apo njejes? Mund te thuash: "Kush njeri ta beri kete gje?" Apo "Cili njeri ta beri kete gje?"

----------


## Subzero

Nëse i drejtohen njerëzve, të dyja duken dhe të dyja janë të sakta. Thjesht *cili* është më përcaktues ndërsa *kush* më përfshirës/përgjithësues.

Këto janë arsye e thjeshtë. Normalisht kur bëhet pyetja nuk dihet sasia, kështu dhe sikur të pyesësh në njëjës dhe përgjigja të dalë me përemër/emër në shumës: 
- Cili e bëri? 
- Këta të tre!
nuk je gabim. Sigurisht që n.q.s. e di se përgjigja mund të jetë me përemër/emër në shumës, mund të pyesësh *cilët -at*. Por dhe nëse përgjigja të vjen në përemër/emër njëjës, përsëri nuk je gabim sepse si pyetës normalisht nuk e di përgjigjen. *Kush* nuk ka shumës. 

Në rastin e "Kush njeri..." nuk vendoset fjala njeri nga pas, se nënkuptohet që është njeri nga përemri *kush*. Përveç nëse je në fabul ku ka dhe njerëz dhe kafshë dhe duhet bërë dallim :)

tung

----------


## iliria e para

> "Cili prej jush do te pergjigjet?" - "Kush prej jush do te pergjigjet?"
> 
> Cila fjali te duket me e sakte?
> 
> "Kush" perdoret ne shumes apo njejes? Mund te thuash: "Kush njeri ta beri kete gje?" Apo "Cili njeri ta beri kete gje?"


E pse te futet "njeri" ne "Kush njeri ta beri kete gje?"
A nuk mjafton me "Kush ta beri kete gje?"

----------

